# Erinnerung: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikanten ab Februar 2009



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Januar 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Erinnerung: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikanten ab Februar 2009


----------



## Progs-ID (30. Januar 2009)

Ich wollte mich schon öfters bewerben. Ich wohne in Rheinland-Pfalz in einem kleinen Ort im Hunsrück. Das ist 326km von Fürth entfernt.
Gut, die Entfernung ist nicht das Problem. Bahncard kurzfristig beantragen und ab mim Zug nach Bayern.
Kann man bei euch in der Nähe vom Redaktionsgebäude wohnen? Das wäre nämlich mein Problem bei der ganzen Sache.
Die anderen Anforderungen erfülle ich alle.
Ich könnte so ein Stadtintermezzo mal gut gebrauchen.


----------



## S_Fischer (30. Januar 2009)

Progs-ID schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich schon öfters bewerben. Ich wohne in Rheinland-Pfalz in einem kleinen Ort im Hunsrück. Das ist 326km von Fürth entfernt.
> Gut, die Entfernung ist nicht das Problem. Bahncard kurzfristig beantragen und ab mim Zug nach Bayern.
> Kann man bei euch in der Nähe vom Redaktionsgebäude wohnen? Das wäre nämlich mein Problem bei der ganzen Sache.
> Die anderen Anforderungen erfülle ich alle.
> Ich könnte so ein Stadtintermezzo mal gut gebrauchen.


 
ja das wär cool wenn es bei euch ne kleine bude gibt wo man wohnen kann, ich überleg ob ich mich berwerbe aber woher kommt dan meine kohle? Wenn ich praktikum mach bekomm ich ja kein bafög oder so.

Weiß jemand wie das ist oder kann man das ohen eltern vergessen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. Januar 2009)

*@ Progs-ID*

Ich komme ebenfalls aus der Pfalz und habe hier eine Wohnung gefunden  Pendeln ist nichts für mich.





> Kann man bei euch in der Nähe vom Redaktionsgebäude wohnen?


Ich brauche mit dem Fahrrad unter 10min  idR findet sich eine Wohngelegenheit, die nicht übertrieben weit weg liegt.

cYa


----------



## S_Fischer (30. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Progs-ID*
> 
> Ich komme ebenfalls aus der Pfalz und habe hier eine Wohnung gefunden  Pendeln ist nichts für mich.Ich brauche mit dem Fahrrad unter 10min  idR findet sich eine Wohngelegenheit, die nicht übertrieben weit weg liegt.
> 
> cYa


 
ja das ist nicht das problem ein zimmer oder eine wohnung findet man immer aber wie soll man das finanzieren?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich brauche mit dem Fahrrad unter 10min  idR findet sich eine Wohngelegenheit, die nicht übertrieben weit weg liegt.
> 
> cYa



Du musst aber auch mal über die Preise Auskunft geben.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. Januar 2009)

Mir hat damals die "kleine Vergütung" samt Kindergeld und bissl Zuschuss seitens meiner Eltern gereicht um in einer 2-Mann-80m²-WG zu wohnen ... und zu leben ... und am WE in Nürnberg Party zu machen 

cYa


----------



## S_Fischer (30. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Mir hat damals die "kleine Vergütung" samt Kindergeld und bissl Zuschuss seitens meiner Eltern gereicht um in einer 2-Mann-80m²-WG zu wohnen ... und zu leben ... und am WE in Nürnberg Party zu machen
> 
> cYa


 
also kindergeld und kleine vergütung macht mit glück! 300€, damit wäre die wohnung bezahlt und verträge wie telefon und i-net, hier bezahl ich für 20qm 270€ warm (ohne strom) schätze nicht das bayern da billiger ist.

Zu fressen hat man immer noch nix, also kann man die ganze geschichte ohne zuschüsse der eltern vergessen. Oder zahlt sowas auch irgendein amt?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. Januar 2009)

Ich darf keine Angaben machen, aber Kindergeld plus "kleine" (!) Vergütung waren definitiv mehr als 300€ ... wenn du wirklich interessiert bist, bewirb dich und erfahre Details. Mehr kann ich nicht sagen, sorry.

cYa


----------



## S_Fischer (30. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich darf keine Angaben machen, aber Kindergeld plus "kleine" (!) Vergütung waren definitiv mehr als 300€ ... wenn du wirklich interessiert bist, bewirb dich und erfahre Details. Mehr kann ich nicht sagen, sorry.
> 
> cYa


 
jep mach ich


----------



## Oliver (12. Februar 2009)

Als Praktikant habe ich auch mal angefangen..


----------



## blackwusel (12. Februar 2009)

Wäre bestimmt ein super 4 wöchiges Projekt für meine Schule geworden (Technischer Assistent für Informatik) - So muss ich jetzt eine Homepage (Design, CMS) für einen Betrieb machen -.-


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Als Praktikant habe ich auch mal angefangen..



Haben wir das nicht alle? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## MGFragger86 (12. Februar 2009)

So ein Praktikum wär bestimmt ne Bombensache da wär mir die kohle sogar egal alleine der gedanke die neueste hardware zu sehen vieleicht sogar mal testen zu können ist für mich schon lohn genug


----------



## Henner (12. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Haben wir das nicht alle?


Doch


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Februar 2009)

wenn ihr nicht soweit weg sein würdet und ich nicht mitten im Studium hätte ich mich beworben


----------



## CojaboBerlin (12. Februar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> wenn ihr nicht soweit weg sein würdet und ich nicht mitten im Studium hätte ich mich beworben



Mir gehts genauso, nur dass ich noch Schule hab.


----------



## Nef (12. Februar 2009)

Sucht mal ab Oktober, dann kann ich mich auch bewerben :>


----------

